# BBW Presidential Debate Moderator



## ssbbwfan1983 (Oct 16, 2012)

How about Candy Crowley (CNN's resident BBW) as presidential moderator tonight?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 16, 2012)

A well informed and highly respected individual of the journalism community and people talk about her size. Nice. There's more to her than being a BBW you know.


----------



## ssbbwfan1983 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's also a BBW site, and I figured it would be especially of note here. I didn't mean to offend, but with the way television works (and yes, even CNN is "TV"), you would think that they would choose what they consider more "attractive" in their eye, and kudos on choosing her for her experience. Her size is just a bonus point to mention. Same with the BBW on SNL - yes, she is funny, but again "TV"." The same goes for Mike & Molly...it's like a revolution slowly happening in LALALand.


----------



## toni (Oct 17, 2012)

I am anti politics at the moment. It is a bunch of noise that is hurting my head. ANYWAY, this was a highlight. I had to watch for 10 seconds when I heard a BBW was moderating. BRAVO!!!!:bow:


----------



## universalman (Oct 17, 2012)

I was once a Candy fan, but after her performance last night, she is nothing but another journalist with a liberal bias. Candy clearly showed that she was in the tank for Obama. I thought that Romney won the debate, but he would have knocked Obama out if Candy didn't get in the middle of the fight with her stupid interruptions. Don't you get it Candy? The debate wasn't about you, it was about candidates. You did a horrible job Candy, and your hair and clothes looked horrible.


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 17, 2012)

She wasn't good. Both candidates ran her over and she inserted herself into the debate. The only opinions anyone cares about in that debate are Mitt Romney and Barack Obama.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> I was once a Candy fan, but after her performance last night, she is nothing but another journalist with a liberal bias. Candy clearly showed that she was in the tank for Obama. I thought that Romney won the debate, but he would have knocked Obama out if Candy didn't get in the middle of the fight with her stupid interruptions. Don't you get it Candy? The debate wasn't about you, it was about candidates. You did a horrible job Candy, and your hair and clothes looked horrible.



The moderator is not there to be window dressing, you know. The moderator is there to enforce the rules of the format. Both candidates needed to be reminded of the rules, but Romney needed to be reminded much more often, which is probably why you're so upset.


----------



## HeyJude5683 (Oct 17, 2012)

I call BS... She was everything from Obamas cheerleader to his "fact-checker"... So don't tell me she was "unbiased", like she's supposed to be. 

Give me a break..


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> I was once a Candy fan, but after her performance last night, she is nothing but another journalist with a liberal bias. Candy clearly showed that she was in the tank for Obama. I thought that Romney won the debate, but he would have knocked Obama out if Candy didn't get in the middle of the fight with her stupid interruptions. Don't you get it Candy? The debate wasn't about you, it was about candidates. You did a horrible job Candy, and your hair and clothes looked horrible.





HeyJude5683 said:


> I call BS... She was everything from Obamas cheerleader to his "fact-checker"... So don't tell me she was "unbiased", like she's supposed to be.
> 
> Give me a break..




Oh please, you are just upset that she exposed Mitt for the liar that he is. Stop the sulking, Mitt exposed his own ass FOR TRYING TO POLITICIZE THE DEATHS OF AMERICANS IN LIBYA. HE LIED and you are mad at her? Do you hate the president so much that you would support a liar, who lied to your face? Who lies by the minute? 

She's neither liberal nor conservative. Many on the left have accused her of fawning over Bush Jr and being a right wing shrill for CNN. They even started a petition to not have her as a moderator. So don't give me that shit about her being OBAMA'S CHEERLEADER. You are dead wrong. It seems whenever someone doesn't kiss the ass of their favorite candidate, all of a sudden, it's liberal bias. Sorry she is not Limbaugh enough for you. 

Obama destroyed Romney in that debate and most people agree. Silly of you to insinuate that the mod was interrupting when she was doing her job and it was Romney trying to go over time and dodging questions and exposing his negative views of women and the middle class. What do two parent homes have to do with assault rifles?????? So wrong! I hope a lot of women turn out for this election, women usually see through b.s.

Why do you like Romney anyway? Which Romney do you favor? The conservative Romney? The liberal one? The moderate one? Who knows, do you even know his political stance? He sure changes it like a mother goes through diapers. 


Turn off Faux news.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2012)

Dromond said:


> The moderator is not there to be window dressing, you know. The moderator is there to enforce the rules of the format. Both candidates needed to be reminded of the rules, but Romney needed to be reminded much more often, which is probably why you're so upset.



Why is it the left can easily accept a defeat and admit that Romney won the first debate? Yet many of those on the right are too prideful to admit that Romney lost this one? They sulk and blame everyone but Romney himself for a group that likes to tout personal responsibility and 'values'.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got a choice response to that, but since this is not Hyde Park I shall refrain.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

HeyJude5683 said:


> I call BS... She was everything from Obamas cheerleader to his "fact-checker"... So don't tell me she was "unbiased", like she's supposed to be.
> 
> Give me a break..



Romney flat out lied. Funny how truth seems to have a liberal bias...


----------



## penguin (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> You did a horrible job Candy, and your hair and clothes looked horrible.



What the hell does that have to do with anything? Do you critique the hair and clothing of a male moderator, or just the women?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

penguin said:


> What the hell does that have to do with anything? Do you critique the hair and clothing of a male moderator, or just the women?



Look at his posting history. You can figure out what his priorities are.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2012)

penguin said:


> What the hell does that have to do with anything? Do you critique the hair and clothing of a male moderator, or just the women?



The man child is only criticizing her because she made his beloved candidate cry. Trust me, had she gone out of line with Obama, then he would call her 'beautiful' or 'hot'. He doesn't like that fact and so he goes for attacking her looks. The same bullying mentality of Romney. With an attitude like that, it is no wonder he supports a candidate like Romney. He probably won't be back to this thread.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 17, 2012)

You all need to chill the fuck out


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

No thanks, I'm quite comfortable on my high horse.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry I have a low tolerance for hypocrites and crybabies. How dare he criticize a moderator for doing her job and exposing a liar? Then go on to bash her looks because she didn't kiss his ass, like a good girl? It is sad that some people hate the president so much for whatever stupid reason that they would support a person who constantly lies, including lying about lies, flip flops, looks down on half the population, and has no clear plans for the future of the country. She did a fine job as a moderator and interrupted BOTH candidates when they were going over time unlike Lehrer.


----------



## universalman (Oct 17, 2012)

"The moderator is not there to be window dressing, you know. The moderator is there to enforce the rules of the format. Both candidates needed to be reminded of the rules, but Romney needed to be reminded much more often, which is probably why you're so upset."

Oh please!!! Candy is nothing but a cheerleader for Obama... I hope that she will never be allowed to moderate another debate as long as she lives. Obama even called out to her for help, when he was getting spanked about his lies about Libya, and Candy bailed him out. Get yourself some glasses, and a hearing aid buddy.


----------



## universalman (Oct 17, 2012)

"What the hell does that have to do with anything? Do you critique the hair and clothing of a male moderator, or just the women?"

Oh please see looked like crap! She did a horrible job of representing BBW's.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> "What the hell does that have to do with anything? Do you critique the hair and clothing of a male moderator, or just the women?"
> 
> Oh please see looked like crap! She did a horrible job of representing BBW's.



Dude, I PICK who I WANT to represent me. I don't need BBW representation. Most of us can represent ourselves just fine.


----------



## universalman (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh please, you are just upset that she exposed Mitt for the liar that he is. Stop the sulking, Mitt exposed his own ass FOR TRYING TO POLITICIZE THE DEATHS OF AMERICANS IN LIBYA. HE LIED and you are mad at her? Do you hate the president so much that you would support a liar, who lied to your face? Who lies by the minute?

She's neither liberal nor conservative. Many on the left have accused her of fawning over Bush Jr and being a right wing shrill for CNN. They even started a petition to not have her as a moderator. So don't give me that shit about her being OBAMA'S CHEERLEADER. You are dead wrong. It seems whenever someone doesn't kiss the ass of their favorite candidate, all of a sudden, it's liberal bias. Sorry she is not Limbaugh enough for you.

Obama destroyed Romney in that debate and most people agree. Silly of you to insinuate that the mod was interrupting when she was doing her job and it was Romney trying to go over time and dodging questions and exposing his negative views of women and the middle class. What do two parent homes have to do with assault rifles?????? So wrong! I hope a lot of women turn out for this election, women usually see through b.s.

"Why do you like Romney anyway? Which Romney do you favor? The conservative Romney? The liberal one? The moderate one? Who knows, do you even know his political stance? He sure changes it like a mother goes through diapers.


Turn off Faux news."

Candy is very much a liberal, and she should have wore her - OBAMA for President T shirt - during the debate. Romney is just pointing out the fact, that Obama was really responsible for those Americans getting murdered in Libya. Please tell me how Obama has helped women under his tenure? Are you aware that the unemployment rate for women has been sky high under Obama? Obama hasn't passed any gun control laws, so you are really talking out the side of your neck. Obama is the liar. He lied about Libya, he lied about his birth certificate, he lied about the cost of Obama care, he cooked the books about the unemployment rate, he lied about fast and furious, I could could go on, and on. You are just in denial, and I'm not talking about a river in Egypt. I'm voting for Romney, because Obama is a idiot, and a communist. Why do you like a liar, and a looter like Obama? Stop watching The Communist News Network-CNN, and educate yourself.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2012)

And this is why your country has gone to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> "What the hell does that have to do with anything? Do you critique the hair and clothing of a male moderator, or just the women?"
> 
> Oh please see looked like crap! She did a horrible job of representing BBW's.



Are you doing a better job representing FAs?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 17, 2012)

Feminism will never get anywhere if all these women who are fat don't look good and all keep disagreeing with me!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> And this is why your country has gone to hell in a hand basket.



That's about the size of it.

(see what I did there?)


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> "The moderator is not there to be window dressing, you know. The moderator is there to enforce the rules of the format. Both candidates needed to be reminded of the rules, but Romney needed to be reminded much more often, which is probably why you're so upset."
> 
> Oh please!!! Candy is nothing but a cheerleader for Obama... I hope that she will never be allowed to moderate another debate as long as she lives. Obama even called out to her for help, when he was getting spanked about his lies about Libya, and Candy bailed him out. Get yourself some glasses, and a hearing aid buddy.



I already have glasses and hearing aids, thank you very much. Closed captioning is a wonderful thing, too. Romney told a bald faced lie, and got called on it. Cry me a river.


----------



## universalman (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, ok. I know that I'm being a bit harsh, but she had on a burlap suit, and her hair looked like she put it through a meat grinder. Peace & Love!


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> And this is why your country has gone to hell in a hand basket.



No, the reason my country is going to hell in a hand basket is because we put a man in the white house who isn't even qualified to run a Burger King let alone the United States and now were going replace him with Mr. Burns, so yeah that speaks volumes about us as a people.

And for the record last night's debate was meaningless, god forbid they answer some questions rather then backpedal and bitch at each other and ''BBW'' or not the moderator did a horrible job to say the least.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 17, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> Feminism will never get anywhere if all these women who are fat don't look good and all keep disagreeing with me!



Well, we just accept our place in the binder and be happy.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2012)

universalman said:


> Ok, ok. I know that I'm being a bit harsh, but she had on a burlap suit, and her hair looked like she put it through a meat grinder. Peace & Love!



What do you consider an appropriate look for a 63 year old woman?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2012)

That's your opinion and you're allowed to have one...but you know what they say about them.

Would anyone even talk about the moderator this way it was a man? Hell no. Misogyny is alive and well. Let's never forget that.



FA Punk said:


> No, the reason my country is going to hell in a hand basket is because we put a man in the white house who isn't even qualified to run a Burger King let alone the United States and now were going replace him with Mr. Burns, so yeah that speaks volumes about us as a people.
> 
> And for the record last night's debate was meaningless, god forbid they answer some questions rather then backpedal and bitch at each other and ''BBW'' or not the moderator did a horrible job to say the least.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> That's your opinion and you're allowed to have one...but you know what they say about them.
> 
> Would anyone even talk about the moderator this way it was a man? Hell no. Misogyny is alive and well. Let's never forget that.



Amen. You never hear male moderators criticized in this way.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2012)

You would never hear it. Ever.

It's gross and just shows you how uneducated and undeveloped most people are.
And I fully believe that that the majority of Obama hate is race related. Absolutely.





cinnamitch said:


> Amen. You never hear male moderators criticized in this way.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 17, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> Why is it the left can easily accept a defeat and admit that Romney won the first debate? Yet many of those on the right are too prideful to admit that Romney lost this one? *They sulk and blame everyone but Romney himself for a group that likes to tout personal responsibility and 'values'.*



Yes!!! But does hypocrisy from these folks really surprise you?


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 18, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> What do you consider an appropriate look for a 63 year old woman?


Had to do a double-take at that -- I knew she'd been their White House correspondent from at least Bush Jr.'s first term if not before, but it simply hadn't occurred to me that she was that age.

Then again, I keep being surprised by how young I no longer am, myself.


----------



## penguin (Oct 18, 2012)

universalman said:


> Oh please!!! Candy is nothing but a cheerleader for Obama... I hope that she will never be allowed to moderate another debate as long as she lives. Obama even called out to her for help, when he was getting spanked about his lies about Libya, and Candy bailed him out. Get yourself some glasses, and a hearing aid buddy.





universalman said:


> Oh please see looked like crap! She did a horrible job of representing BBW's.





universalman said:


> Ok, ok. I know that I'm being a bit harsh, but she had on a burlap suit, and her hair looked like she put it through a meat grinder. Peace & Love!



No. You don't get to do this. You don't get to spew your sexist bullshit and then follow it up with "peace and love." It doesn't work like that. She was not there to represent BBWs or women - she was there to moderate the debate. It doesn't matter what she was wearing or how her hair was styled. It is NOT IMPORTANT. Take your sexism and GTFO. This kind of attitude has GOT to change. If you disagree with her moderation, then stick to that. If you want to complain about how she wasn't "pretty enough" then you better be prepared to be called up on that. 

This isn't about you being "a bit harsh", this is about you being sexist. Men don't get treated like this. Hilary Clinton gets asked about her favourite designers, Scarlett Johanson gets asked about her diet, Anne Hathaway gets asked what she's wearing under the catsuit. Men get asked questions about politics, policies, philosophy. Women get treated like window dressing and this has got to change. 

Your male privilege is showing, and it isn't welcome.


----------



## azerty (Oct 18, 2012)

Good for the US, it would never happen in France to have a bbw moderating a presidential debate.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2012)

*repeated headdesk*


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is NOT the political board so all of you take for fucking Romney/Obama fuck fest and bring it to Hyde park cause some of us are sick to death of hearing all your stupid bullshit. And that goes for the left AND right.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok I was a little harsh about her looks.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 18, 2012)

The topic-itself seems like kind of an obvious or intentional intersection of sexuality, politics, & aesthetics, regardless of what folder it happens to be in.

I can appreciate the concept of "safe-space." I "get-that." But, at the same time, the pervasiveness of this certain cultural-attitude, how much or the degree to which we try to anesthetize ourselves toward or sanitize our conversation of these three particular areas is really lending itself towards how much we just talk past each other. Let's throw religion in there as well, although I would certainly concede as to how religion is becoming of a diminishing significance in many places in the world; although, perhaps not as much in how those part of the world might, in turn, diminish in their understanding of the rest of it.

Best solution I can think-of, for now, is for me to just direct my further-response to the other debate-thread.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok I was a little harsh about her looks. But I still think that she did a lousy job at moderating this debate, because she was in the tank for Obama. Oh please men get bashed all of the time. Get a grip, life is full of double standards.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

I haved watched candy over the years. I just that that she looked like she was out of it.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

I did make a point about her political views. I stated that she is a journalist with a liberal bias.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

what did Romney lie about? I lost count with all of the lies that Obama cited during his rant.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

One more thing. You seem to have a double standard. I'm wondering if you would be upset, if I would have made the same comment about a conservative woman? Did you come out and defend Sarah Palin when she was being bashed by a bunch of liberals?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2012)

You couldn't have typed all that into one post? Haha.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2012)

universalman said:


> One more thing. You seem to have a double standard. I'm wondering if you would be upset, if I would have made the same comment about a conservative woman? Did you come out and defend Sarah Palin when she was being bashed by a bunch of liberals?



Sarah Palin was being bashed not for her looks, but for her stupidity. And Candy Crowley is not a cheerleader for the president, it's President Obama, btw. Romney got exposed for lying that the president did not call the Benghazi tragedy, a terror attack, when in fact he did the next day, way before Romney even said so. Go to factcheck.org and see all the lies your candidate told. Here are among his biggest lies. Biggest lies 
More lies
 It doesn't matter, you would just call it liberal bias, anyway. 


universalman said:


> what did Romney lie about? I lost count with all of the lies that Obama cited during his rant.



Stop the projecting. Go ahead and vote for a flip flopper, blowhard, wanna get his own way, serial liar, with no foreign policy expertise but sending jobs to China, if you want that kind of president, my vote will cancel yours out. I hope you are in the 1% if not, you are mislead.



Saoirse said:


> I'm pretty sure this is NOT the political board so all of you take for fucking Romney/Obama fuck fest and bring it to Hyde park cause some of us are sick to death of hearing all your stupid bullshit. And that goes for the left AND right.




You can't dictate what we want to post. Don't like it, ignore it then. Keep it moving. Some of us actually care about the future of this country. What happens in America has a big impact not just in the states but in the global context. Sorry if I don't want some untrustworthy blowhard CEO running the country. Oh and about Candy's looks, that should have no bearing to her job.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Sarah was bashed for her looks, and she bashed about her intelligence. The point is that, you didn't state anything about that. Give it a break, the whole country knows that Obama lied about Benghazi, except you. We all know that Obama sympathizes with the terrorist. You are just a die hard liberal, and you fear facts, and you have problem with interrupting reality. You and Candy, are nothing but Obama cheerleaders, and that is OK.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2012)

universalman said:


> Sarah was bashed for her looks, and she bashed about her intelligence. The point is that, you didn't state anything about that. Give it a break, the whole country knows that Obama lied about Benghazi, except you. We all know that Obama sympathizes with the terrorist. You are just a die hard liberal, and you fear facts, and you have problem with interrupting reality. You and Candy, are nothing but Obama cheerleaders, and that is OK.




Delusions.........
LOL, why do you extreme rightist always think the country believes the same way you do? So the president was lying about the embassy attacks? Ok. Limbaugh and Hannity have really infected you. I guess facts are a liberal bias. 


Did I make you mad? Yup, I support Obama and I am proud of him. 



Like I said, don't get mad, go ahead and vote for your serial lying, flip flopper.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Of course Obama lied. But Obama committed a more serious act, because he failed to provide the proper security for our embassies. So in reality Obama is responsible for the Americans that were murdered. You can call me all of the names that you want, but it won't cover up the facts that Obama is weak on foreign policy, and that his whole tenure has been one big lie. I really don't care that you like voting for idiots.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2012)

universalman said:


> Of course Obama lied. But Obama committed a more serious act, because he failed to provide the proper security for our embassies. So in reality Obama is responsible for the Americans that were murdered. You can call me all of the names that you want, but it won't cover up the facts that Obama is weak on foreign policy, and that his whole tenure has been one big lie. I really don't care that you like *voting for idiots.*



Getting testy, aren't ya? Keep on, you are projecting more than Madonna's cone bra. Go vote for your flip flopper if you think he would do such a fine job. And turn off Faux news.



universalman said:


> Ok, ok. I know that I'm being a bit harsh, but she had on a burlap suit, and her hair looked like she put it through a meat grinder. Peace & Love!



Well heck, coming from someone with under 100 posts, where is your pic? I hope you look like a cross between Matthew Mcconauhey and Johnny Depp with the style sense of Usher. I suppose you are a prize yourself? Send it through PM so I can critique.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 18, 2012)

> You can't dictate what we want to post. Don't like it, ignore it then. Keep it moving. Some of us actually care about the future of this country. What happens in America has a big impact not just in the states but in the global context. Sorry if I don't want some untrustworthy blowhard CEO running the country. Oh and about Candy's looks, that should have no bearing to her job.



This is the MAIN BOARD not Hyde Park, so I might not be able to dictate what you can post, but the rules of the board dictate where you can post whatever. Get it?


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> This is the MAIN BOARD not Hyde Park, so I might not be able to dictate what you can post, but the rules of the board dictate where you can post whatever. Get it?



You didn't have to add that last 'get it' part, I'm not slow. I didn't make it about politics until this man child poster brought it up (in addition to trashing her looks) and I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess that doesn't really make you any better than him


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> I guess that doesn't really make you any better than him



Sorry as someone who has taught in the past, I like to correct people when they can't get their facts straight. I just can't help it. One more thing I forgot to mention for biodiselman oops I mean universalman ( I get confused with both of them) :eat1: House Republicans cut funding for embassy security before attacks.

Meanwhile, I'm still going to wait for his picture through PM. LOL


----------



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2012)

universalman said:


> Sarah was bashed for her looks, and she bashed about her intelligence. The point is that, you didn't state anything about that. Give it a break, the whole country knows that Obama lied about Benghazi, except you. We all know that Obama sympathizes with the terrorist. You are just a die hard liberal, and you fear facts, and you have problem with interrupting reality. You and Candy, are nothing but Obama cheerleaders, and that is OK.



Actually, for the most part Sarah Palin was _objectified_ as being a "MILF." Just as bad, to be sure, but she was definitely not "bashed for her looks." She was rightly bashed for her lack of intelligence, as well as being shallow and vain.

And obviously the whole country does NOT know that Obama lied about Benghazi, a clear cut example of argumentum ad populum.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

What's wrong you can spin fast enough to get yourself out of the Obama lies? Why do want to see my picture? I will admit that I'm ugly. I don't fear the truth like yourself. Have fun waiting for your food stamps, and your free healthcare. I bet that you are hoping that Obama gets elected so that maybe you can get a free car and free gas? You liberals are but a bunch of lazy bums.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh really? Please don't waste my time. You liberals bashed her to hell and back. It's clear that you have a double standard as well. Oh brother!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2012)

U-man, I invite you to come to Hyde Park. Saoirse is correct in that this "debate" is out of place on the main board.

Please, come join the fun. It's a more rough and tumble atmosphere, and I'd love to REALLY school you.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok you got it! Let get it on!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2012)

Why would you guys even give this person the time of day? 100 posts? No profile information?

No thanks. Not worth the effort if they don't want to be a part of the "community".


----------



## penguin (Oct 18, 2012)

universalman said:


> Ok I was a little harsh about her looks. But I still think that she did a lousy job at moderating this debate, because she was in the tank for Obama. Oh please men get bashed all of the time. Get a grip, life is full of double standards.



No, you weren't "a little harsh" about her looks, you were sexist. Her looks have NOTHING to do with her moderation. Absolutely nothing. You reduced her to nothing more than eye candy and graded her in the negative. You can comment on someone's abilities without referring to their appearance or attractiveness.



universalman said:


> One more thing. You seem to have a double standard. I'm wondering if you would be upset, if I would have made the same comment about a conservative woman? Did you come out and defend Sarah Palin when she was being bashed by a bunch of liberals?



As others have said, Sarah Palin was inept and completely incapable of the role she was given. That's what people focused on. I would find your reaction offensive no matter what bias or leaning the moderator had.

Also, learn to multi quote and edit, or reply in one post. If you're trying to get your post count up, there are other ways of doing it.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Why would you guys even give this person the time of day? 100 posts? No profile information?
> 
> No thanks. Not worth the effort if they don't want to be a part of the "community".



He hasn't shown up yet, and I'm guessing he probably won't.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah right..... Uh huh.....


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

?????????????


----------



## Dromond (Oct 18, 2012)

You can't make this up, folks. :doh:

You'll see it if you scroll down PAST the paysite board.


----------



## universalman (Oct 18, 2012)

LOL!!! Ok got it! I'm off and and on.. I will catchup with you when I can. Thanks!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Why would you guys even give this person the time of day? 100 posts? No profile information?
> 
> No thanks. Not worth the effort if they don't want to be a part of the "community".



He doesn't know any better. I gave up arguing with this dude ever since he said Romney doesn't lie and called the president a liar. 

In his world up is down and down is up.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 22, 2012)

In other news: a black man and a Mormon are running for the presidency. Now that's something to talk about!

And the third debate will be moderated by a man who survived bladder cancer. Will this also be a topic?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 22, 2012)

universalman said:


> LOL!!! Ok got it! I'm off and and on.. I will catchup with you when I can. Thanks!


 The Elysian Fields of abuse-swapping:eat2:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Oct 23, 2012)

Take it to douche park.


----------

